# Tennis in Abu Dhabi



## Jgalt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello - 

I am moving to Abu Dhabi for the short term and would like to play tennis a couple of times a week, and/or hit with a ball machine. 

Would really appreciate it if someone on this forum has suggestions. 

I saw the Abu Dhabi country club and the international tennis complex as options - has anyone hit there?

Any indoor courts around? 

Thank you in advance!


----------

